# Excalibur router plate reducer rings



## Rick37160 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm building my first router table extension for my table saw.
I bought an Excalibur router plate and am wondering.
Will other brand reducing rings fit?
Are all of the twist and lock reducing rings the same size?
In particular, I'm looking at a set of Kreg PRS3050 or JessEm Tab-Loc #02025 reducing rings.
Will they work with my Excalibur router plate?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Rick . 
Is there any reason in particular that you went with the Excalibur? 
I'm sure the experts will have an answer for you soon


----------



## Rick37160 (Aug 19, 2013)

No particular reason.
I thought it looked as good as all the other ones and the price seemed good.
I got just the router plate, not the fancy one with a lift.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm kind of a fan of Incra as they have special plates to assist with dust collection . I ordered the general lift and Router table when I first joined , but luckily it wasn't in stock so I opted out of it after reading a bad review with the casting .
I do have many General tools however but when it comes to anything router table associated it's Incra all the way . This is coming from a guy that hasn't assembled it yet lol, but I've heard good things

I swore there was another thread here asking the same question as you but for the life of me I can't find it . It was recent too .

Rick most of these guys are old and fast asleep by now , but Australia should be here soon lol


----------



## Rick37160 (Aug 19, 2013)

I did a quick search and didn't find anything on this either.

I like Incra. Should have looked a little closer at their router plates.

I do just enough wood working to keep me cussing. I didn't think I'd need much more than a basic plate.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Rick37160 said:


> I did a quick search and didn't find anything on this either.
> 
> I like Incra. Should have looked a little closer at their router plates.
> 
> I do just enough wood working to keep me cussing. I didn't think I'd need much more than a basic plate.


lol you remind of me this weekend . I was trying to make drawers and was concerned the profanity police were going to make an appearance .

I don't want to steer you wrong . I'm sure the experts will pipe up soon and get you some solid advice


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

First time this question has come up. If you are not in a rush I can see if the rings swap with the JessEm. I have the Excalibur lift on loan and I believe it uses the same rings as your plate.


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

Mike, I am interested also, I have the Jessum router plate and see other inserts on sale at times but never knew if they were interchangable.


----------



## Rick37160 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Mike. Looking forward to hear your results.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think I can visit Woodcraft on Wednesday. My time is never my own.


----------



## Rick37160 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mike. Thanks for the suggestion. We have a Woodcraft store about an hour north of us. I needed to head that way today so I stopped and did a comparison. I tried Woodpecker, Kreg, and JessEm rings and found that JessEm rings will work in an Excalibur plate. None of the others will. Nice thing about JessEm is that they cost about half as much.

I hope I didn't mess up your plans to go to a Woodcraft store. Sometimes you look for an excuse, any excuse, to make it to a certain store. If that's your case, I forgot to check and see if they come in different colors. Thanks again for the suggestion.


----------

